# Sleeping Quarters in a Pick-up Bed??



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone got any pics or ideas??


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

what size pickup? full size of midsize? most pickups had pockets in the sides of the box that fit a 2x4 and than u can use plywood as a bed. allows for storage still under you.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Depends on what model trucks. Google "Truck Tents". They have some that have an air bed that is made to fit your truck bed (Depends on the model). Lots of options.


----------



## Bowtechbum (Nov 23, 2011)

A friend of mine has n old 2 wheel drive nissan pickup. He built a box on the back out of plywood n 2x's. He built a bed w/storage under it on the left side of the bed. He also built in n a/c unit for use at the races during summer months. He calls it the meat waggon. Ill see if I can get some pics in the near future.


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a full size Chevy short bed with a topper on it.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

After my divorce, I spent 3 years living in a full-sized Ford Bronco while I worked two jobs 7 days a week to pay off the credit cards and child support. I removed the rear bench seat and built a platform out of plywood with some 1x4 reinforcement in key areas. I also used quite a bit of 2x2 aluminum angle iron. Everything was bolted together for easy removal. I first built a bench 30" wide on one side for sleeping but eventually added two more boxes to make the entire rear area a sleeping platform. Two of the boxes were accessible by removing the top, and the box closest to the tailgate could be accessed by either removing the top or opening the tailgate. Pad the lids with 3 inch foam and cover with some camo fabric. It is easy to stretch it tight and staple it to the bottom of the lid. Then nail 1x1 or 1x2 rails to the bottom of the lids so they stay securely in place on top of the box. A loop of webbing coming up between the lids/pads makes it easy to open a box. When planning your box layout, think of the largest items you will want to store (such as firearms, bow case, fishing poles), so that you have a box large enough. By having everything stored under the platform, it also hides your valuables from prying eyes and sticky fingers. A 12v power point connected to the battery (or better yet, a spare 12v battery) is nice to charge your cell phone while you sleep. 

If your camper shell windows dont have screens, you can mosquito-proof it by getting some industrial grade sticky back velcro and running it around the window or tailgate window. Then sew non-sticky velcro to some fiberglass window screen. Easy to get in and close it up behind you or remove it when it isn't needed. On my Bronco, I also used some strip magnets to put screen up over the driver/passenger side windows on the outside of the truck, and a another piece of strip magnet secured the bottom of the tailgate window screen to the tailgate. Ventilation without mosquitos is nice. Curtains are also nice to have if you are going to be in camgrounds or other public areas. I strung some wire above and below each side window and slid my curtains on it. For the tailgate, I put up a cheap curtain rod on the top, with magnets sewn into the curtain's bottom hem. This held them tight to the tailgate, giving me more room inside, and added privacy, without interfereing with opening/closing the tailgate. Finally, a small tent light mounted to the roof with double sided tape will give you light without draining your truck's battery. 

Sorry, I don't have any pics of the set-up, but it was comfortable enough.


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

I spent the coldest night of my life in September in the Cascade Mountains on an airbed in the back of a pickup. 

Turns out the exposed air matteress is a wonderful conductor of cold air. Brrrr. Don't reccommend it.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I've camped several days in a row just throwing a futon mattress in the bed of the truck. had one of those cheap aluminum toppers w screen windows.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

A few seasons ago I bought a slide in camper off craigs list for $300 used it for 2 years and sold it for $400. Its a cheap and more comfortable way IMHO.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

How about a folding cot with matress. Can use space underneath it for storage and you won't lose the bed space if needed. http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=q136TvTEOsblgge16siGAg&ved=0CH4Q8gIwAQ#


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

muzzy125acc said:


> Anyone got any pics or ideas??


are you living there or just spending the night?


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

my parents had a topper on their old F250, they would put a couple 2x4's across the bed, throw on a sheet of plywood, then actually the matress off their bed on top of that for weekend camping trips (they had limited means in the 70's) did that for years, then moved on to a slide-in, pop-up trailer, toyota motorhome, 25' fifth-wheel and about a year ago picked up their current 33' fifth-wheel. 

Sorry to get off subject, with that method, you still have good storage under your bed and a place to sleep. Then you can upgrade from there. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

when I was guiding I would sleep in pickup most nights as the clients partied or stayed up late. 
I had a fiberglass cap on a 8' bed
I built the sleeping platform up high- above the slots provided; I did use these slots but built the height up. All I needed was enough space for me to sleep in- it felt similliar to an MRI (ha ha) I did not run any supports perpendicular to bed- parrallel dividers took up load on the platform
I went all out and used 3/4" plywood and put a pad and carpet on it. I used adhesive and carpet tacks. 
I had storage underneath 1/3 of this bed that was accessable via hatches for lights, extra water, and first aid, etc. The other 2/3 were open storage underneath. I also ran a 12v outlet to accomodate cell phone charger or the like, and had plenty of lights on switches. I also had a fan that kept things fresh on hot evenings. I would sleep in Jan out there, and never used a heater, but I had a really nice sleepingblanket that the mice ate up since. 
Now I have a different truck with a smaller bed, but I still sleep in it. I havent done anything to it- I haul my Nativecraft 12.5' kayak in the back and on a hitch extender, and need the room for work tools as well.
It is really fun to get carried away back there if you put your mind to it!


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

Hunterdale said:


> How about a folding cot with matress. Can use space underneath it for storage and you won't lose the bed space if needed.


I was just going to suggest this as I will be doing similar in my full size van. I tried the foam padding, etc. But, when it's cold outside, you need to get off the steel floor and air mattresses are not the best. I also have a Honda EU2000i generator that I use for powering a small space heater, small LED light strips and my netbook.



huntfish25 said:


> are you living there or just spending the night?


Exactly. Short term is different than long term.

If you're going to do long term, I'd recommend looking here for some ideas: http://cheaprvliving.com


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

Short term. Just on hunting trips.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Kerney, I got a truck tent for my F150 and have used it several times at LBL. Works great for me. Another guy that camps with us has a fiberglass tonneau cover and just sleeps under it on an air mattress.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I have done a cot and sleeping bag in the bed...with a easy up over the bed for shelter...works great and set up is fast.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

THey make a fiberglass shell similar to a Yakima Rocketbox only bigger. Then when you get to your destination you pop it up like a pop-up camper and have sleeping quarters there. Can't remember the name of it, but it might work for you and leave your pick-up bed for all the storage. I know how much stuff a guy can take with and you might not have the room you need after sleeping there as well. Good Luck

Found one idea:http://www.cascadiatents.com/Vehicle_Tents.htm?m=81
BTW, i just did a search, I have never tried them or anything similar(disclaimer for the spam police, lol)


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

What I was looking for was idea's on built sleeping area in existing camper shells. I have a truck and camper shell already.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I did it once with a air mattress in the bed. I covered the bed with a large tarp over my lumber racks.
I did it because I wanted to bug out because it was going to rain in the morning. This way I didn't have to roll up a wet tent


----------



## reitert (Jul 18, 2004)

They used to have slide in kits that were covered with indoor/outdoor carpet, you could probably make one. My buddy had one that was actually three individual pieces that slid into the bed and provided both storage compartments on the sides and under the elevated floor section. The floor section being elevated and covered provided protection from the cold bed of the truck. Sorry don't have any pics of it.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Like this^^^^


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a 74 Blazer and removed the back seat... threw in a twin mattress which fits great between the wheelwells 

Hunting or camping ??? it was thrown in.


----------



## shrades (Jul 5, 2010)

I have just built one in my Chevy truck. I just used 2x4's across then 3/4 inch plywood. I still have storage under it. I used a old futon mattress I had in the garage. Camped in it when I went and did someice fishing. Had a small heater in it, opened up the screen in the topper alittle, And stayed plenty warm. I picked my topper off Craigslist for $40 bucks.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I should have taken the topper my neighbor was trying to give me. Now my dumb arse is looking for a cheap camper.


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

crankn101 said:


> View attachment 1240736


i did something like this many years ago. instead of the tarp i used a tent that had a screen porch on it that went over the back end of the truck.
the built up floor in the bed was only up above the wheel wells. i had 2 pull out drawrs under that held my bow, tree stands, all my gear. with the deck just above the wheel wells i could sit up and move around easier.

this brings back good memories.... i miss those days....


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

I always made a frame out of 1x2 covered it with 3/8 plywood and carpet lid opened to store camping gear. I would sleep on a foam pad made out of foam mattress pad cut in half and stacked. the box would just cover the wheel well and be about half as wide as the bed. had room on other side of bed for deer cart, climber and big cooler. nice and comfy, warm too.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

when bow hunting on week end I use a cot in the back of my canopy with a battery operated lantern and a Ice cest full of precooked meals and drinks a lawn chair for setting outside and the tail gate table a radio to listen some clasic rock life was good for a couple days


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

I just put an air mattres in the truck bed


----------



## geeha002 (Mar 4, 2009)

Two layers 1/2" foam- strips cut to fill bed void- add weatherstripping along tailgate sides to fill gap, use tarp to cover bed when not sleeping.


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

A futon matress fits perfectly between the wheel wells


----------



## tj93 (Aug 2, 2010)

heres a video i found a while back when looking for ideas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO87kCU5lvU&list=FLIZXe_IszAsdYLJQCC2wbxw&index=5&feature=plpp_video


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

crankn101 said:


> View attachment 1240736


That's awesome looking.

David

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty hard to beat this guys set up...:thumbs_up


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

View attachment 1284587


This is after about 6 straight weeks of living in the back of it. I have pulled several month long stints sleeping on an air mattress in the back of this truck. Hard to beat!


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

There are carpet kits earlier in this thread. I built one in the back of my last pickup. It is awesome. I could take it out in about 5 minutes, and the middle dropped down so you could still put stuff in there. I liked the fact, that I could have it like a bed platform, and keep stuff hidden out of sight. I had it setup with a matching canopy, and a pass through boot (no window between cab and canopy). I only ran the windows out through summer and hunting season. But, if you set it up like this one, I used nice thick carpet (cheap), used a carpet stapler (rent one) to cut and tuck the carpet onto the wood. I used two layers of foam(rebon) carpet pad, on the areas I would lay on, and everything else, was cushion less. It was a good day building it, but it was awesome. Check out another guys build here. Step by step pictures. You can then hang tarp off the back, with poles and stakes. There are a ton of links on there too on other builds. 

http://www.yotatech.com/f2/tacoma-sleeping-platform-carpet-kit-camping-setup-220913/


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I built mine like the one in the video! Slide out top that you can stack all your camping gear on top of while traveling and then place undernweath your bed while sleeping. Be suprised on all you can still haul and still have a twin bed underneath!


----------

